# Never underestimate dogs: Westie and Rottweiler oops litter



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

"West Highland terrier Joey has cross-bred with a female Rottweiler double his size to father a litter of 11 puppies, which have been given the name 'Wotties'.

The owner of both the dogs, Teresa Patterson, from North Grimston, Yorkshire, was surprised they had mated and was unaware it had taken place until the puppies were born."


Read more: Tiny male Westie mates with female Rottweiler twice his size to create new breed | Mail Online 


The title says "new breed." Nothing new about mutts.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh wow....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Determined little bugger...just like any good Scot.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Determined little bugger...just like any good Scot.


Lmao-- my best friends here in the states are both Scottish (they're married to each other). And I would say you're right.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm Scottish!!! LOL


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I'm Scottish!!! LOL


Other than my German half...Scottish here...No quit in us...


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

why are people always amazed that two intact animals reproduce 
what part of the birds and the bees did they miss in jr high or middle school or whatever it is these days


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

my boy diesel said:


> why are people always amazed that two intact animals reproduce
> what part of the birds and the bees did they miss in jr high or middle school or whatever it is these days


That's not the part that amazes, Diesel.

It's the part where the robin mates with a chicken that is the puzzling part


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> It's the part where the robin mates with a chicken that is the puzzling part


More like a hummingbird and an Emu


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Im a little scottish, my other half is Norwegian, german  ...poor wotties..


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

at least dad was not the rottie
that can happen too


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hate to say it, but the puppies are cute as buttons.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I also am amazed, and a little disgusted, that people are so surprised when two opposite sex animals of the SAME SPECIES procreate. Are people really that dumb nowadays?


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

angelas said:


> I also am amazed, and a little disgusted, that people are so surprised when two opposite sex animals of the SAME SPECIES procreate. Are people really that dumb nowadays?


I think it's the size difference and the fact it was probably difficult for the westie to do the deed. I don't think anyone is dumb it's unusual and a bit funny. Cute puppies.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

There was a dog labeled as a lab/chihuahua mix at the shelter I used to volunteer at. Lab sized body, but the head and tail were very much built like a chihuahuas. Not sure if they were 100% sure on that or guessing.

I have seen the opposite end before once. Mini aussie that was bred by the family's GSD. She lost easily 60% of the weight she was when we took her in for her c-section in 6 puppies that were all as long as her little torso. Poor baby. I have no idea how her owners could conceive letting that go to term. :/ Especially since they were as rude as they were when we were trying to get things set up and rolling as quickly as we could.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

cute pups. probably very feisty little devils!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my coworkers just got a pup from a neighbor. The mother is a Burmese mountain dog and the father is a dachshund, I wish I was kidding. The pup has a large body but tiny legs, I'm worried about joint problems just looking at photos . It was the last pup left and they couldn't find it a home so my coworker who has a heart of gold took it in


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

angelas said:


> I also am amazed, and a little disgusted, that people are so surprised when two opposite sex animals of the SAME SPECIES procreate. Are people really that dumb nowadays?


It's not dumb so much as looking at the size difference and thinking it can't happen. Put two dogs in a room that are wildly different sizes and most people would assume the male couldn't get up high enough to mount, or that he couldn't get low enough to mount. 

The weirdest mix I ever saw was a supposed Great Dane/Collie cross. It was tall, lanky, and had "Lassie" markings, but the super short Dane coat. I would have guessed Boxer/Collie, but the owner said it was a Dane/Collie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

this was on my local pet for sale facebook group last week

Free puppy he was born jan9,2014 he has his first set of 7 in 1 shot. his mom is chiwawa and dad is cane Corso bull masstive and doxin mix. He will not be big at all. He is eating hard dog food and don't eat a bunch!! But he is very healthy. He loves to play, he is loveable, he gives lots of kisses and loves to cuddle. He is very active and he needs a GOOD and LOVEABLE and FOREVER home if you are interested please MESSAGE me thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

"I was completely shocked, I didn't think nature would let this happen but at some point it did"

Hahahah!! Some people are just clueless


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Feisty cross and not educated in bite inhibition? Eek.


----------



## jinx (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw pics of a pom and Siberian husky mix before... Cute as buttons but hope the mam was the husky and not the pom!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My neighbor has Rott-n-Corgi. Feisty little thing, rottie head on a corgi body with rottie markings.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SunCzarina said:


> My neighbor has Rott-n-Corgi. Feisty little thing, rottie head on a corgi body with rottie markings.




Can you get a picture of that dog? Must be quite a sight!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's adorable, little pudgy corgi legs and that rottie head - it's proportion to her little body like a mini rottie.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Terrier persistance pays off.

Nice expression on the front pup. S/he looks ready for anything.


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

SunCzarina said:


> She's adorable, little pudgy corgi legs and that rottie head - it's proportion to her little body like a mini rottie.


Sounds like a Doberwawa...


----------

